# Toro Powerlite 38172 Won't shut off



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

We have the above blower and have to choke it/flood to get it to turn off. Terminals behind the switch appear to be intact. Wiring does not appear to be broken either.

How exactly does this switch operate? I've been reading that the switch grounds out the ignition which causes the engine to shut off. Does the actual 'key' play any role in this? 

Any way to test?

Thanks!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe try turning the key just a very small amount beyond simply turning it off?


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

No go. It finally warmed up here (chicago) so I'll get the meter out in the next few days. I'm just trying to understand how the switch works, and/or if the key itself plays any role other than to just turn the cylinder.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

It completes a ground when turned OFF. Likely the switch itself is bad, or one of the wires is not hooked up at the opposite end of the key switch. If you take off the back panel and pull the wires from the underside of the key switch. Keep them apart. Start the machine. If you touch the 2 wires together the machine should shut down. If not one wire is not hooked up correctly (should be obvious if it's the one terminating at the engine cover as you should see the screw, the other goes in to the coil), if it does shut down the switch is bad.


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

Wires are attached to a terminal block that plugs into the switch. I should have a jumper available to short it out momentarily.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

jsolo said:


> No go. It finally warmed up here (chicago) so I'll get the meter out in the next few days. I'm just trying to understand how the switch works, and/or if the key itself plays any role other than to just turn the cylinder.



The keyswitch holds a set of contacts open when it is inserted or turned to the on position. Some keys switches actually turn, others are just a plastic key that slides between two contacts to separate them. When the key is removed, or the switch turned to the off position, the contacts close, and connect the coil wire to ground which kills the spark. 

If yours won't turn off, check the switch itself first to see if it goes from 0 ohms to infinity when the key is inserted. Then check the wires from the key switch. With the key inserted or switched on, one wire should show 0 Ohms on the meter, the grounded side, and the other should show infinite ohms. Remove the key and both wires should show 0 ohms. 

If that doesn't happen, and you do not get 0, check the wire from the switch that goes to the engine block. It's probably broken at the terminal on the block. 

If everything grounds OK, then check the other wire going to the coil for a break or a bad terminal.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Well if you pull wire off switch and try to ground it out and it don't shut off it's a break in one of the wires. Or one of the connections at the other end pulled off magneto. It's not uncommon had several like that. The connection is not really tight and easily pulls or falls off.


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

It's a balmy 70F here in chicago. Perfect day to mess with the snow blower 

Took the covers off and went to town. Checked the wiring for continuity from the coil all the way to the block. Wiring is in excellent condition (this is a 2004 machine). No rust to be found and good continuity from the coil to the switch block and switch block to the engine case. The switch itself is the issue. The bottom (terminal end) has lots of play in it. Seems if you rock it to one position it makes contact, but at the other position it remains open.

Found a seller on ebay that's relatively local (~30 miles away). $13 shipped. Should be here next week.
The switch is a plastic type with a plastic/metal key - metal portion that goes into the cylinder.

Original Genuine Toro Snow Blower Ignition Switch On Off 621 38452 38451 40-5940 | eBay



Thanks for all the help!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Glad you found it. Don't ya hate flakey switches...


----------

